# You might be A redneck if...



## j0k3r-x (Oct 8, 2008)

You might be a redneck if - you use that broken down indoor gas stove for an outdoor smoker! I found this pic on the net and thought I would share with y'all. I love it! Wood in the bottom drawer and you got yerself a smoker! I think it would work great!? I would do it myself but the city folk here would probably call code enforcement on me for broken down kitchen appliances sittin round the yard...now that is what I call goin green lol. New Big & Rich song *-* Save a Stove, Make a Smoker!


----------



## dirtman775 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey!!!! That's my yard
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  just kiddin, well i guess ya gotta make do with what ya got.


----------



## bassman (Oct 8, 2008)

Let's go through my neighbor's stuff and see if we can find anything to use for a smoker
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  This was taken before they brought in the huge boat and some other neat stuff!


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 8, 2008)

What yall doin snoopin round my place!  We shoots strangers ya know!


----------



## waysideranch (Oct 8, 2008)

That's plain funny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## desertlites (Oct 8, 2008)

yup real funny.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 8, 2008)

LOL...good looking smokers. Thanks JOK3R!
Now I do not feel so bad about my ugly cinderblock pit.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 8, 2008)

If your cinderblock pit is so ugly, how can it put out that wonderful looking  Q? Don't change a thing, it only gets better by itself.


----------



## lcruzen (Oct 8, 2008)

One of those campers would make a dandy walk-in smokehouse! Put some hooks and rods on the ceiling and put a couple logs in the oven(propane assist) and turn it on low. Open the roof vent for exaust and use the winders for air flow vents. Can remove the door off the fridge and put larger cuts on the shelves to smoke. 

What's Red Greens phone number?


----------



## richtee (Oct 8, 2008)

Man  what's with the ditch and the thorn bush with the 8" thorns?!? You put those in to keep them out, or visa versa?  ;{)


----------



## soarkrebel (Oct 8, 2008)

AHHH YES Redneck cooking ............


----------



## soarkrebel (Oct 8, 2008)

And new life for old shopping carts........


----------



## soarkrebel (Oct 8, 2008)

And the sad thing is.........I have been guilty of doing this.....


----------



## grothe (Oct 8, 2008)

Uhhhhh, BEER?


----------



## j0k3r-x (Oct 8, 2008)

Glad you guys and gals are all gettin a kick outa this post! But it really is a great idea dont'cha think? lcruzen reminded me of a story when he suggested turning one of those campers posted by Bassman into a smoke house! Just to warn ya this story won't make ya hungry for some Q! Might be a good one for Halloween though! 

When I was livin in the mountains in Tennessee there was this urban legend "one of them stories that gets told around the campfire after everybody has had a few beers or 20" that there was this old man that lived up in the hills in this old Streamline camper like the one in this pic.

It was winter time and it was pretty dern cold outside so he decided to crank up his kerosene heater. Well he passed away in the middle of the night and that kerosene heater just kept on runnin... Lets just say when they found him the meat was just fallin off the bone! They couldn't even pick him up cause he just fell apart... So I guess these would make an excelent smoker/smoke house LOL.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey soarkrebel, That's a might fine lookin rack ya got in yer fridge there! The sad thing is I don't see no beer in there? It's in yer other fridge right?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like the shoppin cart idea!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I don't know about the crapper cooker though? Does it come with some 2000 Flushes Rub? might leave a zingy flavor in yer mouf and ya might find some wiskers in yer brisket if'n ya know what Im sayin!


----------



## gnubee (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice a Russian Olive thorn tree and a 6ft ditch. Looks a bit like the thorn fence on Survivor Africa.  

It also looks like you laid on your stomach to take that picture so as not to disturb the neighbours. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Safety first I always say.

I love the hotseat potty and the shopping cart camp grill.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Oct 8, 2008)

C'mon Cowgirl, You shouldn't feel bad about nothin! Even though I have never tasted your food the pics are proof enough! You could probably cook on a hot rock in the middle of the desert and pull off an award winning meal!


----------



## dingle (Oct 8, 2008)

Check out her blog....You may find that she's already done that!!


----------



## j0k3r-x (Oct 8, 2008)

I did check out her blog but I musta missed that! Geez is there anything she hasn't done? I think I spent an hour lookin at stuff and readin and I didn't even scratch the surface...


----------



## dingle (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm with ya Jok! Mighty talented gal she is!!


----------



## j0k3r-x (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, she needs her own TV show I am tellin ya! It would be great! I am not just sayin that cause she is a woman either! She just flat out walks all over all of us for sure! What a bunch of wanna bee's we are...She at the very least need her own dedicated forum on here. I could go on and on...


----------



## dingle (Oct 8, 2008)

I think you've been around long enough to know this has all been said before Jok............and she hunts! :-)


----------



## j0k3r-x (Oct 8, 2008)

I know DINGLE I just like hearin myself type LOL...


----------



## okie joe (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh my Bros and grills.. I havent laughed that loud and long in a long time...Oh man...after the day i have had (it was rough)...With the two openers and the shopping cart and the " hot seat" and the next door next door picks and Soarkrebel...the deer head rack in fridge....Omglol im hurting...LOL      and cowgril can cook boys and thats all im going to say about that,,,,,(in my best forrest gump voice....Thanks to all im still crying.  This was too good man, I went back to the two stoves and like to have lost it again...see the burn marks on the one on the right....where there is a will there is a way...LOL


----------



## j0k3r-x (Oct 8, 2008)

I hear ya okie joe! Are you ok? You are lookin kinda skinny!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just J0kin, Glad you enjoyed it! I didn't know it was gonna come to this but I am glad it did!


----------



## okie joe (Oct 8, 2008)

My Smoke is bad to the bone....BBBBad bad to the bone....joker and it is all because of SMF my que has taken off...my aunt and uncle was her for few days from  Washington state and i fixed brisket ribs chuckie and a fattie...my 92 year sharp as a tack uncle said it was best he has ever had....more times than i could count,,,he loved the BBQue song and the one about the smoker....good times man...


----------



## bassman (Oct 9, 2008)

Just tryin' to keep some of their fine high bred dogs off my place!  I haven't got a picture of them yet.  The branches are from the Russian Olive tree. The ditch is a wastewater runoff from the other neighbor's alfalfa field.  These jokers keep letting their garbage and old tires filter into the ditch so I have to clean it out.  Nice place, eh?


----------



## j0k3r-x (Oct 9, 2008)

Bro that place looks like somthin off the movie Wrong Turn/Chainsaw Massacre or one of those hack'em up flicks! I think I saw the words "HeLp Me" written in blood in the window of one of those campers?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Run Bassman Ruuuuuuunnnnnn.... LOL


----------

